# Anyone Have A Fried Salmon Recipe??



## black chef (Jul 18, 2006)

i ALWAYS broil, bake, or grill my salmon on a cedar plank (yummy).

however, someone told me that the BEST way to eat salmon is pan-fried.

any comments, tips, suggestions, advice, or RECIPES?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 18, 2006)

i sometimes pan fry a salmon filet. I like the nice crust I can get that way.

If you like to marinate it, go ahead and use the marinade of choice. I like Asian flavors with salmon. Try a marinade with soy, ginger, garlic and white wine.

Prepare a hot skillet with hot oil in it. Add the filet and leave it undisturbed in the pan for a few minutes until a crust develops and the fish unsticks from the pan. Turn the fish over and repeat.


----------



## jasonj79 (Jul 19, 2006)

Pan fried salmon is really good.  Simple to.  I like to salt and pepper the filet then fry it in a butter/olive oil mixture.  About 3 minutes per side and it's done.  Sometimes I use a lemon-butter-caper sauce to accomadate it.


----------



## corazon (Jul 19, 2006)

here's a good article and technique I've used many times  http://www.taunton.com/finecooking/pages/c00010.asp
and here's a good recipe for sear roasted salmon with a lemon ginger butter http://www.taunton.com/finecooking/pages/c00010_rec01.asp


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 19, 2006)

Mother of my ex husband, whose parents were French, had a delicious way of cooking salmon fillets... She basically coated them with flour and s&p, pan fried it and served with tartar sauce.  I am not sure what else she did with them... I remember she was calling it something like "munielle" but I couldn't get anything out of google search with this spelling.  Dang, why didn't I ask her for the recipe!!


----------



## Gretchen (Jul 19, 2006)

"pan *frying*" to me means with a coating. Without a coating, to me, it means sauteeing or pan searing. And the methods posted all sound delicious. I have also just put a fillet or steak in a hot pan with butter and seared it--be careful not to get it too done.
But an alternative for "pan frying" is to dip the fillet in butter and then instant mashed potato flakes. Saute in butter until done and golden brown.


----------



## cjs (Jul 19, 2006)

The difference between sauteeing and 'pan frying' is sauteeing uses less fat and is a faster cooking method.

I love the crust that a good pan fry makes!


----------



## kyles (Jul 19, 2006)

Actually the term sauteeing is derived from the french and means "to jump" and it involves moving the food around continually whilst on the heat. Where as the definition of fry is to cook over direct heat in oil or fat. 

That being said, I like to coat a small whole salmon in a little flour and cook in butter until brown, then finish off in the oven. I think I'll term in Salmon a' la Corazon!!!

I also like to marinate a fillet of salmon in orange juice and nutmeg or mace for a half hour then fry in a little butter.


----------



## black chef (Jul 19, 2006)

these replies are awesome... i'm learning SO much on this board.

you ladies & gentlemen are just GREAT!!!

thanks to all.


----------



## Constance (Jul 19, 2006)

jasonj79 said:
			
		

> Pan fried salmon is really good.  Simple to.  I like to salt and pepper the filet then fry it in a butter/olive oil mixture.  About 3 minutes per side and it's done.  Sometimes I use a lemon-butter-caper sauce to accomadate it.



That's how we cook ours, but I always called it "pan-searing". I think that's the best way to cook it. Poaching is good too, though.


----------

